# Too much DWT made me....



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Buy a Columbia compound tube and 2 heads, hahaha

Because I rarely do "new" drywall ( 99% of what I do is patching in water or fire damage junk....) I never had to work quick. The most important thing was to blend out oddly cut patches, usually in bad locations, or skim walls Venetian style when the other crews seams and butts flashed ( fire messes up the moisture content of lumber pretty bad, so a previously nice wall can look like the ocean. 

I've very always been asked to do whole homes, but hand taping, as you know, is ultra slow, even with the most skilled troweler. But I'm getting tired of small jobs that burn more gas than I can really make. I think this is a good step in that direction  

The dealer is gonna give me a good deal on full Columbia set as well, when the time comes (might to a house and have him pay for the set as an even trade). To be honest, having never seen an auto taper, just watching videos, I thought they would be alot bigger, hahaha. The 3 inch head isn't even as big as my palm, haha


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its just the start bro, Just the start.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Its just the start bro, Just the start.


so true mate,  sometimes I think I work just to pay the tools


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Makitaboy said:


> Buy a Columbia compound tube and 2 heads, hahaha
> 
> Because I rarely do "new" drywall ( 99% of what I do is patching in water or fire damage junk....) I never had to work quick. The most important thing was to blend out oddly cut patches, usually in bad locations, or skim walls Venetian style when the other crews seams and butts flashed ( fire messes up the moisture content of lumber pretty bad, so a previously nice wall can look like the ocean.
> 
> ...


if you dont use it let me know ...I love cutting up tools


----------

